# A case for gun control



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama & The Rest of The Democrats Missed The Solution!!!!


In 1865, a Democrat shot and killed Abraham Lincoln, President of the United States.( some debate as to if he was a democrat, he was not a republican )

In 1881, a left wing radical Democrat shot James Garfield, President of the United States - who later died from the wound.

In 1963, a radical left wing socialist shot and killed John F. Kennedy, President of the United States.

In 1975, a left wing radical Democrat fired shots at Gerald Ford, President of the United States.

In 1983, a registered Democrat shot and wounded Ronald Reagan, President of the United States.

In 1984, James Hubert, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 22 people in a McDonald's restaurant.

In 1986, Patrick Sherrill, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 15 people in an Oklahoma post office.

In 1990, James Pough, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 10 people at a GMAC office.

In 1991, George Hennard, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 23 people in a Luby's cafeteria in Killeen, TX .

In 1995, James Daniel Simpson, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 5 coworkers in a Texas laboratory.

In 1999, Larry Asbrook, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 8 people at a church service.

In 2001, a left wing radical Democrat fired shots at the White House in a failed attempt to kill George W. Bush, President of the US.

In 2003, Douglas Williams, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 7 people at a Lockheed Martin plant.

In 2007, a registered Democrat named Seung - Hui Cho, shot and killed 32 people in Virginia Tech.

In 2010, a mentally ill registered Democrat named Jared Lee Loughner, shot Rep. Gabrielle Giffords and killed 6 others.

In 2011, a registered Democrat named James Holmes, went into a movie theater and shot and killed 12 people.

In 2012, Andrew Engeldinger, a disgruntled Democrat, shot and killed 7 people in Minneapolis. 

In 2013, a registered Democrat named Adam Lanza, shot and killed 26 people in a school in Newtown, CT.

As recently as Sept 2013, an angry Democrat shot 12 at a Navy ship yard.

Clearly, there is a problem with Democrats and guns.

Not one NRA member, Tea Party member, or Republican conservative was involved in any of these shootings and murders.





__________________


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

You forgot at least this douchebag.....

Gunman who killed 2 on live TV is dead after shooting himself | Fox News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At least whitman had a post mortem excuser, brain tumor.

Perhaps all demonrat brains should be removed and checked for aberrations, Pelosi first?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> At least whitman had a post mortem excuser, brain tumor.
> 
> Perhaps all demonrat brains should be removed and checked for aberrations, Pelosi first?


An exercise in futility. We all know democrats are brainless. They operate on base emotions. Facts have nothing to do with any possible solution.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> An exercise in futility. We all know democrats are brainless. They operate on base emotions. Facts have nothing to do with any possible solution.


I forgot, insect logic is what animates them.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That should be a question on the 4473. Whether or not your a lib and favor gun control. Which would throw a red flag for purchase. Would make more sense then asking if I'm Hispanic.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's the democrats that want gun control. They need to control themselves first!


----------

